# dust collector triping fuse



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Last night I got the hf dust collector and hose kit but have one major problem it is on a separate circuits but 2 times it has tripped the breaker both times the blast gate was open but not when it was closed so do I need to leave it closed when I turn it on or is there a bigger problem. The one other thing I was wondering is that I set up a small system between my planer and table saw using 2 blast gates a y connector and a table saw insert. I ran out of hose clamps and had to duct tape a couple of joints is this OK to do or do I need to get more clamps.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodworkingkid said:


> Last night I got the hf dust collector and hose kit but have one major problem it is on a separate circuits but 2 times it has tripped the breaker both times the blast gate was open but not when it was closed so do I need to leave it closed when I turn it on or is there a bigger problem. The one other thing I was wondering is that I set up a small system between my planer and table saw using 2 blast gates a y connector and a table saw insert. I ran out of hose clamps and had to duct tape a couple of joints is this OK to do or do I need to get more clamps.


I'm no expert, but half of mine are duct taped with no problems!

What amp rating is the breaker it's on? It would seem to me your problem is backwards, I would more expect it to trip under load than otherwise. Is it plugged into an extension cord, power strip or any other splitter device?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I have to run it on an extenshion cord and some probley 5 times it's worked

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Disconnect the pipe, roll it over to the outlet and try it directly plugged in....

I don't guess I need to ask what gauge ext cord it is?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I went and played around with it and found every other time it trips the breaker. The bolts for the wheels were missing so I can't realy move it very well

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have my doubts about that motor actually being 2 hp because if it was it would trip allot more peoples breakers. That said it sounds like that's the problem, to much amp draw on the circuit. That could happen anyway but throw in an extension card and you definitely have a problem. I would stop using it that way before you fry the motor or burn down your place.

That size motor definitely needs it's own 20 amp circuit if possible. I've heard of people using it on a 15 amp dedicated circuit but that's why I doubt the HP rating. Even on a 20 amp circuit sharing the circuit is not a good idea.

I'm curious about what size circuit, extension cord length and wire size along with what else is on the circuit.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> I have to run it on an extension cord and some probley 5 times it's worked


BINGO ! ! !

If you can't plug it directly into a twenty amp outlet, then you need to use a twelve gauge extension cord. It's just the laws of physics.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help I will get the extension cord today

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

And the bolts for the wheels!

FWIW, I run mine off of a 12ga extension cord and 20 amp circuit no problem....


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I was looking around in the garage and found a heavy duty yellow extension cord and tried it and it worked great. Tested it ten times and the breaker did not trip.this is how I have it set up it goes to the thickness planer and get about 99 percent of the chips without clogging. Then runs under the out feed table to the table saw. I have a blast gate before the planer and one right after the y connector for the table saw.one problem I saw is the back of the saw is open. Is there any easy fix that could be removed when beveling. I have a twenty year old Emerson made craftsmen table saw.the one other thing I was wondering was is there a easy way to hook up dust collection to my jointer because as you can tell in the picture is that it has an open stand and is six feet away from the collector. Sorry about all the questions I have never set up a collection system before


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*for your jointer*

Use a kitty liter box modified to collect the chips below like this: 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/empty-kitty-litter-tub-router-table-dust-shroud-24035/  bill


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Eek my half (donkey)ed projects are being quoted!

Contractor saws, like miter saws, are a PITA to collect dust from... Google Contractor saw dust collection. There are some plans out there for dust covers to address the issue. You will also want a belly pan on that saw. 

You may notice the bag will get dirty REALLY fast, and clog up. You will want to build and install a Thien separator in there to keep the gunk in the bottom of the collector as much as possible... 

I have never seen one of those Craftsman jointers up close and personal, so I can only guess that there is just an opening under the bed. If that is the case, then yeah, my cat litter tub trick would do the trick. The holes in mine are to allow for makeup air to keep the router from over heating... They have nothing to do with the dust / chip collection itself... 

You may want to put disconnects on the tools and one of your hoses so you can take on / off the hoses quickly and move machine to machine... Keep your hose runs as straight and short as possible...


----------

